# LUSSO Max Repel tights/bib tights. Any good?



## mikeitup (13 Jan 2008)

I am a big fan of my DHB merston's but am fed up with ALL this heavy rain we've been having in my locality. I am after some waterproof/resistant tights.
I have seen the Lusso Max Repel's and they look pretty good.

Any one have any?


----------



## mikeitup (14 Jan 2008)

by the looks of it, No!!


----------



## Tynan (14 Jan 2008)

I've the dhb 2006 cheap as chips and I've been out in fairly heavy rain and found them fine, not much to get wet on them surely?


----------



## mikeitup (15 Jan 2008)

I had my dhb's on last friday. Got in soaked after a 5 mile ride as it was torrential. One good point was my feet were bone dry thanks to my h20 overshoes.

I just wondered if the Lusso's were a bit more water resistant. Still love my dhb's.


----------



## chris5y (15 Jan 2008)

Hi Mikeitup,I have a pair of lusso max repels and swear by them.Ive been out in pouring rain for 3 hours and they kept me warm and reasonably dry,the water beeds off them and if you have the stirrups inside your shoes into your shoes.If you have the stirrups outside your shoes then your ok.They dry out very quick too.Im more than happy with mine.


----------



## gavintc (15 Jan 2008)

I have the Lusso Repel . The fabric just feels like normal roubiax to me - nothing special and I can not claim that they have been any more repellant than normal tights.


----------



## mikeitup (15 Jan 2008)

thanks for the info folks!


----------



## simonali (16 Jan 2008)

You could give your current tights a good rub with a duck before you go out. You get better coverage with a swan, but be careful, they can break a man's arm apparently!


----------



## yello (16 Jan 2008)

I'd say my Lusso Repel leg warmers are water repellant so they are better than my "normal" leg warmers/tights. They'll bead the water off in light rain but they're never going to keep you bone dry in a down pour. Just accept you're going to get wet and take a towel!


----------



## Tynan (16 Jan 2008)

rode to lectures in heavy rain last night, tights were no more than a bit dampish and dried out quickly, the extra material at the knees was the only bit that stayed damp for long


----------



## postman_reg (6 Jun 2009)

I bought a Lusso HT 60 jacket, waterproof, top of the range, and it stopped being waterproof after 6 months. Waste of money so maybe the trounsers are just as rubbish. I shall check out the Bikesters brand.
Nice to hear you are not a fashion victim, wearing them in a lecture.


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

postman_reg said:


> Nice to hear you are not a fashion victim, wearing them in a lecture.



you'd need to meet Tynan, he's a fashion all by himself


----------



## monnet (6 Jun 2009)

I've got a pair of Max repel. THey're pretty warm (almost too warm on hard winter training rides). I've never noticed them to be particularly water resistant though - cartainly not after a few washes. Still, I don't see too much point in waterproof cycling kit. It rarely works satisfactorily and I'd much rather be warm.


----------



## brodie (7 Jun 2009)

I have a pair of the Max Repel bib tights. They are very warm, I only wore them for sub-zero temperatures. 

They seem to have a water-beading coating which helps to prevent water from soaking into the fabric, but they're not waterproof like Goretex. They'll stay dry in a shower, but will get slightly damp in heavy rain. And they do dry out very quickly.


----------

